# How to prevent stray pee droplets on floor with indoor litter box?



## wencit (Jul 15, 2018)

If your dog is indoor litter box trained, do you put anything under/next to the box to catch stray drops of pee? Maybe this isn't a problem if you use a big kitty litter style box, but we use the Richell Paw Trax system with our dog, and once he steps off, he almost always drips a couple urine drops on the floor next to it. It's starting to drive me crazy. I wish I could teach him to finish and then "shake" like I did with my boys when they were little, haha!

The Paw Trax currently has one of those Contact grip liners underneath (similar to this). The liner is pretty much the same size as the Paw Trax and doesn't extend very far. I did try putting down a piece of fabric next to the litter box, thinking it might be a washable solution. However, one day I caught our dog trying to poop on it, so somehow he thought the fabric was an extension of his potty area (probably because it smelled like pee?).

Do you have an elegant solution to this problem? Thankfully we have laminate flooring, so I wipe the area down with a Clorox wipe every couple of days, but it's getting tiresome. We also let the hair on his privates grow a little longer so that the urine is directed in a stream, but I'm guessing there is still a drop or two at the end of the hair when he's finished. I just wish the Paw Trax was a tiny bit bigger, as that would probably solve my problem.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

I do have that problem with Otto. I use this litter box and I have a piece of vinyl cut about 3 - 4 inches bigger than the box under it. It isn't perfect but seems to work well enough. Our whole house has hardwood floors and I really don't want them to get ruined. I clean the vinyl and the floors with an enzyme spray pretty regularly, just in case.



https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/so-phresh-dog-litter-box-large-2745508?cm_mmc=PSH-_-GGL-_-SPP-_-PME-_-PET-_-AQU-_-0-_-PM_GGL_FY21_SBU04_PrivateLabel-SoPhresh_LIA-SMRT-_-0-_-0&gclid=Cj0KCQjwsLWDBhCmARIsAPSL3_2qD-Nahd2OVWyECpKVpcYfgauWoe29y4Pr9BSiZjhGNyNy1qjN9akaAnjBEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Yes! I put a piece of linoleum under my potty trays in areas where I have carpet. I don't worry about it if it's on tile. You can't get the pee odor out of carpet so don't use carpet or that stinky fake grass. I have numerous trays and also use the Richell Paw Trax.

One of my potty tray sits between our MB bathroom stool bounded by a side and back wall which limits the space where the dog has to pee. 

I've often thought about getting Cat Like Potty Tray that has three sides the dog steps into. They are making them now for dogs with grates on top. Google Dog Potty Trays. 

Look around for a larger tray. I have ALL sizes. I have a Ugo Dog that is double the size of the Richell Paw Trax. You could also set two Richell Paw Trax next to each other but it would be best to get potty trays that are rectangle or square that will snuggly fit closer. 

Do you have a fenced area or yard where your dog can go outside? Patti is three-years-old and prefers to go outside and only occasionally uses the indoor potty tray.


----------



## wencit (Jul 15, 2018)

I wish I had something like the double UgoDog, but the UgoDog is not being sold anymore. Such a bummer, as I think it would have been perfect for my needs. I did try looking for a grate system that is bigger than the Paw Trax, but haven't been able to find anything. I debated putting 2 Paw Trax right next to each other, but you're right in that the curved sides make that impractical.

Finley does prefer to go outside in our backyard, but I read on here that I should continue to encourage indoor potty use, otherwise he will eventually want to do all his business outside only. The Paw Trax definitely gets less use in the summer, but during the cold and rainy winter months, it's just so convenient to have that indoor potty!

A piece of vinyl underneath is a good idea. I don't know why I didn't think of that. We covered a big space of our family room with it when we first brought our puppy home, but it never occurred to me to cut it up and place it under the Paw Trax, too.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Here is a new large 40" tray through Amazon which is about the size of Ugo Dog. I have the Green Tray. It's small and you could put these side by side. It's easy to fill with Equine Pellets. Yes! good doggie trays seem to Go In and Out of business. Three or four inches of vinyl around the tray works well. 

If the extra hair on your little one's Pee Weenie is a problem take him a groomer and have them trim it. My groomer trims my females little Dangler.

I don't know how old your dog is but as they get older I think they use the potty tray less and less. That's been my experience. If the weather is bad Patti will either venture out or wait it out. If it's pouring rain, or bitterly cold or if Patti can't out she remembers where the potty tray is and uses it. I, too, worried about Patti not using the potty tray but so far I occasionally find pee or poop on the tray and don't know when she decided to use it. 

I have a Doggie Door so Patti can come and go almost as she pleases.


















https://www.amazon.com/Pet-Time-Protect-Training-AMT-1100/dp/B072Q28SK3/ref=sr_1_8?crid=2E9T97O05VU0R&dchild=1&keywords=dog+potty+tray+extra+large&qid=1617906904&sprefix=dog+potty+tray%2Caps%2C202&sr=8-8


----------



## wencit (Jul 15, 2018)

Wow, that Pet Time potty is huge compared to the Paw Trax (with the price tag to go with it)! I wonder how easy it is to use pine pellets in it. I've seen the Bliss Pets one, which is similar in size to the Paw Trax, but I am certain with my luck, Finley would end up peeing right in between the two potties!

The groomer does trim his little private hair, as do I when I groom him myself. Do you think longer hair there means more pee gets dragged to the bottom and thus dripped on the floor? Is it better to keep his private hair short? I thought I read that you want it a little long so that the urine flows in a stream rather than spraying everywhere. I'm afraid of clipping it too short and accidentally hurting him.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

wencit said:


> Wow, that Pet Time potty is huge compared to the Paw Trax (with the price tag to go with it)! I wonder how easy it is to use pine pellets in it. I've seen the Bliss Pets one, which is similar in size to the Paw Trax, but I am certain with my luck, Finley would end up peeing right in between the two potties!
> 
> The groomer does trim his little private hair, as do I when I groom him myself. Do you think longer hair there means more pee gets dragged to the bottom and thus dripped on the floor? Is it better to keep his private hair short? I thought I read that you want it a little long so that the urine flows in a stream rather than spraying everywhere. I'm afraid of clipping it too short and accidentally hurting him.


The Equine Pellets should work under the potty tray grate for the Pet Time Potty. A photo shows the grate has legs that hold it up over the tray. It's probably easier than using them in the Rachille Paw Trax trays. 

If you want to test out how a larger try would work, you could try putting tray two trays together and place a pee pad under the middle section on top of the vinyl. 

I've never owned a male dog and didn't know keeping hair on their Pee Weenie prevents it from spraying everywhere.  I can imagine it would be drippy if there's much there.  

I don't know how the groomer trims my female's Dangler but there's no dangling hair at the end. 

How old is Finley? He sounds pretty young. The older he gets the more he'll want to go outside and won't use the indoor potty tray as much. 

It's also an adjustment in getting use to having an indoor potty tray. Mine are hidden and I still don't particularly like them but they are very useful especially if you travel and vacation with the dog. Of course, their useful when the weather keeps them inside.

We go to the mountains during the summer and live in a three story condo that has no yard area. If Patti goes outside she has to be walked in public areas. We take her on hikes and walk her at our pleasure instead of being forced to go out early in the mornings, late at night and through out the day for her to Do Her Job.

If we leave for the afternoon or day I don't have to find someone to let her out when gone.


----------



## wencit (Jul 15, 2018)

Finley is 2 years 2 months. Young-ish, but not a puppy anymore. He is our first dog, so I have no idea about the little private hair or how long it's supposed to be. (I can not believe I'm having a conversation about the length of my dog's private hair. ) Maybe we'll experiment with different lengths to find the ideal size - reduce drippage without spraying. Haha!

We've had the indoor potty since the day we brought Finley home, thanks to all the wonderful folks here who recommended it. I love it! My only issue is the urine droplets on the floor, and sometimes I get lazy about replacing the pine pellets, but it's a small price to pay for the overwhelming convenience of an indoor potty.

Thanks for all your helpful tips. I'll probably experiment with different things and see what sticks. Again, not a huge deal breaker, but I was just wondering if anyone else had the same problem and how they fixed it.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

wencit said:


> Finley is 2 years 2 months. Young-ish, but not a puppy anymore. *He is our first dog, so I have no idea about the little private hair or how long it's supposed to be. (I can not believe I'm having a conversation about the length of my dog's private hair. ) Maybe we'll experiment with different lengths to find the ideal size - reduce drippage without spraying. Haha!*
> 
> My only issue is the urine droplets on the floor, and sometimes I get lazy about replacing the pine pellets, but it's a small price to pay for the overwhelming convenience of an indoor potty.



We have all sorts of unusual conversations on this forum. For some reason talking about Finley's extra long hair on is Pee Weenie doesn't seem all that unusual. 🤣 
I learn something new almost everyday on this forum.

I, too, have the same problem with pee droplets.  It's annoying but the only thing I know to do is put something around the pad to catch them or I could wipe Patti's little Dangler when she uses her indoor potty tray.

Problem is - she likes to pee and poop in private in the house and I never know when she's doing it. 

I'm also lazy about removing the pine pellets but there's no odor so it's an easy chore to put off.


----------

